
COBOL will outlive us all - glazskunrukitis
http://www.itworld.com/career/341879/cobol-will-outlive-us-all
======
maxharris
This is just PR from Micro Focus (a COBOL compiler vendor). COBOL is dead and
a joke.

I've never heard of a successful startup in the last 30 years that wrote their
main revenue-generating product in COBOL, and there's a reason for that.

